# Advice on marsh boats



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking at getting a new boat. Will be exclusively a marsh small water boat, I currently have a 10 ft jon boat I would like to phase out, just not enough room. Preferably something stealthy, sneaky low profile that I could use to sneak or conceal in the reeds or in the open with some natural camo. Got a layout boat and not in need of something like that. I would like to be able to use my beavertail on it as well. 

Opinons please, thanx

SBB


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

It all depends on how much you want to $pend! There are some really nice marsh boats out there. A couple of my favorites are the MLB Chuck Huff BBSB ( http://www.mightylayoutboys.com/dom...addbbfa85454b477852572fe000b8f45?OpenDocument ) and the Final Approach Marsh Gunner( http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/Detail?no=1055 ). Momarsh makes some pretty nice stuff as well, but I don't have a link.

Then there's always the stuff you can build yourself, like the Hybrids, Karas, and Gatorboats or all the various duck boats in the Devlin line. You don't necessarily save money by building your own, but you have a better chance of getting exactly what you want. I know that several guys on this site besides me have built boats or are building them, and if you're interested in building your own marsh boat, I'm sure you could get a lot of advice....


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

I use a Marsh Rat I picked up at a Sportsmans Warehouse in Green Bay. Love it, super stable, paddles well and you can use it as a layout also.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I built my own hybrid and it is sweet. I did save quite a bit of money over buying a boat plus I got to add some little custom things to it. If you are remotely handy you can build your own, I have a few pics in my gallery if you want to see what it looks like. There are people out there who are building 10 and 12ft versions


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I've got a Momarsh FB DP model marsh boat that I really like. It's 13'6", has the door blind on it, and you can run a *small *mud motor on it. (although I think a mud motor on those boats is more of a pain than anything) But it would cost an arm and possibly both legs to get one shipped here nowadays. (from Missouri) www.momarsh.com
The Four Rivers boats, are dang near identical to the Momarsh I have. 
Carstens are another good one from what I hear, and you can find them locally.
But if it's more room you are looking for, you're not necessarily gonna find it with these type of boats.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Shlwego said:


> It all depends on how much you want to $pend! There are some really nice marsh boats out there. A couple of my favorites are the MLB Chuck Huff BBSB ( http://www.mightylayoutboys.com/dom...addbbfa85454b477852572fe000b8f45?OpenDocument ) and the Final Approach Marsh Gunner( http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/Detail?no=1055 ). Momarsh makes some pretty nice stuff as well, but I don't have a link.
> 
> Then there's always the stuff you can build yourself, like the Hybrids, Karas, and Gatorboats or all the various duck boats in the Devlin line. You don't necessarily save money by building your own, but you have a better chance of getting exactly what you want. I know that several guys on this site besides me have built boats or are building them, and if you're interested in building your own marsh boat, I'm sure you could get a lot of advice....


Aside from the MLB Chuck Huff the MLB Zack Taylor is also a nice boat. I had a Zack Taylor until I sold it last season. Between my daughter and a another baby (its a boy) coming October 9th I would not get to use it much. I will get another one sooner or later.

I ran a 2hp Honda 4 stroke and a 4hp Suzuki 2 stoke with no problems on the lower detroit river. The boat handled snotty river conditions exceptionally well and was very comfortable to sleep in the night before opener. Staying the night in the boat was the only way to get my spot. :lol:

It conceals well and can be floated and punted in water as shallow as 6-8 inches deep. Although having waders with me in the boat I never used them, I never had to get out of the boat.

The MLB Zack Taylo iis a perfect boat for a solo hunter. If your looking for a slighter larger Barnegat Bay Style Sneak the MLB Chuck Huff is a hard boat to beat as well. It is slightly larger than the Zack Taylor.

With a smaller mud motor (5 hp) it would be a perfect rig if you hunt inside areas like Mouillee and other managed areas.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Meyers made a 13 foot boat and there are still a few around that you can pick up fairly cheap. If your hunting mouillee you need a boat with a deep V if you want to hunt in bad weather. You can pile 3 dozen blocks in one and they punt OK yet small and light enough you can haul it over the dikes by yourself. They will handle a small mudder. Might find you in the spring if you like hunting in bad weather with one those plastic marsh boats.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Think I am gonna hold off till next year, don't want to rush into anything. Getting short on time. I don't care for those plastic boats, and I hunt Erie and the surrounding marshes extensively. Gonna hang on to the 10' jon boat, still have my 16' smokercraft rigged and have my layout boat, pretty set, was just wanting a new toy. Was thinking of getting a sneak boat, but with the cut back on divers....well put that money to better use elsewhere.

If you see a fella in a layout boat in Mouille all grassed up, it'll be me give me a wave and if I wave ya in, stop and have a coffee.

Thanx fellas. Maybe asking ya where to find plans to build one next summer.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I use a 15' meijer sportspal squarestern canoe. It'll hunt two people and a fair amount of gear or one person and ALOT of gear very easily. I run a 5hp outboard on it. No need for a mud motor...if it's that shallow you can push pole or paddle it through about 6 inches of water. I've added foam outriggers from www.sailboatstogo.com to mine for riding and sitting/shooting stability. the whole setup cost about $1000 new.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

I been looking at the War Eagle2072 and the 2372 line.Sweet boats. 
92 inch beams

http://www.wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=9&catID=1

http://www.wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=10&catID=1


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

War eagles are sweet boats, would love to get another big water rig. Possibly get rid of the 16 ft'r next year and upgrade!


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

soggybtmboys said:


> War eagles are sweet boats, would love to get another big water rig. Possibly get rid of the 16 ft'r next year and upgrade!


 If you are thinking of gettting one next year keep me in mind maybe we if we both by one we can hammer them on pricing. I know a few others that are looking at getting them next year.


----------

